# Negative scanner



## r4gs (Aug 6, 2010)

I need a scanner which can scan 35mm negatives. Can't seem to find any in India.

Any suggestions?

Budget is only 5k and I can increase it only if there is no other option.

Please help.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2010)

Film scanners are always expensive.

*HP Scanjet G3110 - *HP Scanjet G3110 Photo Scanner overview - HP Home & Home Office products

Or

*CanoScan 9000F -* CanoScan 9000F - Scanners - Canon India

Both of them scan 35mm film negatives.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know if this works (haven't tried it but always had the fancy about it). Scan the film with a normal scanner and invert the colours in photoshop.


----------



## r4gs (Aug 10, 2010)

Scanning negatives isn't that easy.

Negatives need backlighting to scan, hence the specialized negative scanners.

You do get scanner lids with an adaptor, but unless your scanner can scan at very high dpi (1200dpi isn't even close to enough), you will lose out on all detail.

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

@ico: thanks.
a bit over my budget but i guess it can't be helped.


----------

